# Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?



## Frankia (27. März 2010)

Hallo

für die Seen in Rhederlaag ...gibts da Tageskarten oder braucht man da auch den VisPas?


----------



## marcs (27. März 2010)

*AW: Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?*

Hallo Frankia,
Rhederlaag ist dieses Jahr erstmalig in der Gewässerliste des Vispas mit aufgenommen worden. Ich denke, Du wirst den Vispas brauchen.

Marc


----------



## zorra (28. März 2010)

*AW: Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?*

Rhederlaag steht schon lange im Blauen Buch nur sind einige Uferbereiche vom Angelverein angepachtet...und du brauchst wie hier schon erwähnt den Vispas.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Zander Frank (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?*

Bin noch nicht dort gewesen,kann also mit Vispas dort vom Boot aus angeln!?


Gruß Frank


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?*

Hallo weiss jemand ob der Vispas für Rhederlaag ausreichend ist? oder benötigt man noch einen Zusatzschein wie in Roermond diese maasplasen erlaubnis?

danke im voraus


----------



## marcs (23. März 2013)

*AW: Rhederlaag: Gibts hier Tageskarten?*

der vispas reicht.
guckst Du hier. www.visplanner.nl
da findest Du eigentlich alle Info´s, die Du brauchst.

Marc


----------

